# Urgent help needed for many cats and kittens



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Breed/Colour: Various
Gender: Males/Females
Age: 10 weeks +

Kitten season is here and as always we have many looking for loving new homes!

If you would like to register your interest in adopting one (or maybe even two) of these little rascals, please contact us and provide your name, address, suitable contact number and preference of colour and sex and we will be in contact.

Contact details

By e-mail: [email protected]




























*Right now the situation is dire. We have so many pregnant cats, adult cats and kittens waiting for rescue spaces and there is simply nowhere for them to go. Rescues are running beyond capacity and even now ALUK is trying to find placements for cats kittens at risk of being put to sleep (and devastatingly some already have).

Can you help by offering a home to a kitten or cat already in rescue?

This would free up valuable spaces and enable more pets in need to find their wonderful forever families.*


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

are the rescue putting into action the early neutering service kj?


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

where are you based


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> are the rescue putting into action the early neutering service kj?


Yes quite a few of the rescues we work a long side early neuter which I think is a great idea as something does have to be done to try to decease the amount of kittens being born as there is just too many unwanted and abandoned cats and kittens , hopefully this will mean less needing help next year, but I sadly doubt that will be the case.

Usually we are able to always find a rescue to take pregnant cats, cats with kittens and young kittens but we have several that need rescue placements including 10 yes 10 5 week old kittens dumped in a box outside a vets  so far none of the rescue can help them either the situation is getting really bad. We are try desperately to try to find homes for cats and kittens already in rescue to free up space so that rescues can help the poor cats/ kittens we are being asked to help find rescue placements for.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Kingbuxton13 said:


> where are you based


We don't have a base we work with 100's of rescues all over the UK


----------



## missallen (Aug 23, 2012)

I've just emailed!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi miss Allen what did you say in your email..just emailed but don't know if I dud it right xx


----------



## missallen (Aug 23, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Hi miss Allen what did you say in your email..just emailed but don't know if I dud it right xx


I emailed about potentially adopting a kitten  it was forwarded to KumfyKatz and I've had a reply from them!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

How long did. It take for a reply..Yeh I just put that xx


----------



## missallen (Aug 23, 2012)

Only an hour or so but I guess it will depend on where you are and which rescue they point you in the direction of. Good luck!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I got both emails and have answered both,I know Gill at KumfyKatz has Tabby kittens ready to go to homes now so fingers crossed one is purrfect for you Michelle , do keep me posted. Danni I have answered your email but you haven't told me where you are located and what type of cat/ kitten you are looking for so can't really forward your email onto any rescues yet, let me know where you are and what you are looking for and I put you in touch with some rescues that might have what you are looking for


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

And you xx


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sent you two rescues in your area to try Danni good luck

Anyone else looking to adopt a cat or kitten?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

Just bumping


----------



## missallen (Aug 23, 2012)

Bumping, and a very quick update Kelly-joy, Gil is coming to the seaside for a home visit later this week so fingers crossed we'll find a lovely new furbaby! Thanks again for your help


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

oooo how exciting, do let me know how you get on, oh and pictures are a must if you do adopt any


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

cat, anyone


----------



## Kingbuxton13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking for a car/kitten to add to the brood in North Wales if that helps.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

KJ - you will probably see it, but thought id pop this thread on here for you

Clare x

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/262586-bristol-persian-rescue.html


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

answered


----------



## missallen (Aug 23, 2012)

Unfortunately Gil has run out of kittens!  She has some pairs but as we already have one I don't want to commit to another two just yet, my house would be shredded to pieces  so glad she's rehomed the other kittens though, great news.

I'm going to get in touch with some of the local rescues and see if any of them rehome to indoor homes (I know some down here won't) but Kelly-joy, if you know of any rescues in the Brighton/Hove area please let me know! We have an RSPCA down here, and Lost Cats Brighton (who apparently don't home into indoor homes but it's worth a try) plus a few smaller rescues. Not bothered by colour at all really, I do love tabbies but am open to any colouring for the right kitty!


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

Would you consider deaf or blind kittens? They would have to be indoor, whatever the rescue, and I did hear of some deaf white kittens, and a 2nd lot, but don't recall the rescue names


----------



## missallen (Aug 23, 2012)

househens said:


> Would you consider deaf or blind kittens? They would have to be indoor, whatever the rescue, and I did hear of some deaf white kittens, and a 2nd lot, but don't recall the rescue names


I certainly would have done but I found a rescue in Brighton and I have a lovely little black and white darling girl coming to live with me on Tuesday!


----------



## ceawood (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone have a nice big house my family can live in so we can adopt all the cats and dogs? How do people choose?!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Missallen so glad you got a news kitten 

If there are any spare big houses I will have one too

Still loads of kittens needing homes so let me know if you are looking for a kitten


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Or a cat got plenty of those looking for homes too


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Bumping this


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Househens I am sure there must be other people out there wanting to adopt a new fur baby


----------



## xrachx79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi I live in sheffield and I am wanting to adopt a kitten in time for the new year, it's my little girls birthday on New Year's Day and the only thing she has wrote on the Xmas list is a cat. I don't think, with the excitement day Xmas brings is a good time to introduce one to the family but I am on holiday the first few weeks so its an ideal time then. Could u recommend some where I can contact many thanks Rachael x


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Also just read a new thread offering a foster for 2 cats or so. Maybe a mum and bubs, until rehomed? At least safe and off the streets...


----------



## xrachx79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi I am looking to adopt a kitten for my daughters birthday New Year's Day so would need to be ready for rehoming Xmas week. Has any one any idea where to start looking?? Rach x


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

I found Betsy on Preloved and there is also Gumtree but just be careful or there is always of course rehoming from a rescue centre as they always have lovely kittens for adoption. I hope you find one.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

xrachx79 said:


> Hi I am looking to adopt a kitten for my daughters birthday New Year's Day so would need to be ready for rehoming Xmas week. Has any one any idea where to start looking?? Rach x


Have you checked out your local rescue centres, they are bursting at the seams at the moment.


----------



## Catcrazykittymum (Nov 12, 2012)

I am available for fostering in the North Manchester and South Lancashire area. Please message me if I can be of help to anyone.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

xrachx79 said:


> Hi I am looking to adopt a kitten for my daughters birthday New Year's Day so would need to be ready for rehoming Xmas week. Has any one any idea where to start looking?? Rach x


Try all these rescues in your area
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in South Yorkshire

Rescues may not allow cat/kitten to be adopted until a few weeks after xmas as most close their doors a few weeks before and don't re open for a few weeks after as xmas is not a good time to get a new cat with the comings and goings and the loud noises.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Catcrazykittymum said:


> I am available for fostering in the North Manchester and South Lancashire area. Please message me if I can be of help to anyone.


Try asking these rescues in your area

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Lancashire
and
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Lancashire

I am sure they will be more than grateful for any help you can offer them


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

xrachx79 said:


> Hi I live in sheffield and I am wanting to adopt a kitten in time for the new year, it's my little girls birthday on New Year's Day and the only thing she has wrote on the Xmas list is a cat. I don't think, with the excitement day Xmas brings is a good time to introduce one to the family but I am on holiday the first few weeks so its an ideal time then. Could u recommend some where I can contact many thanks Rachael x


Try these rescues in your area 
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in South Yorkshire

Good luck


----------

